# think I know what MTB to look for, but any tips?



## dragon72 (28 Jan 2010)

I'm looking to get off the roads and onto trails up on the South Downs this year but don't really know the MTB market. I want a bike to use primarily for bombing along paths and trails, so I won't be using it for commuting or shopping or touring (I've got my tourer for that). 

I _think_ I'm after a hardtail, rather than full-sus (those are just BSO's, aren't they?). As for brakes, I believe disks are the way to go, but should I go for hydraulic rather than mechanical? What should I look for in front suspension, or frame geometry?

I'd rather go for entry level, but knowing the road bike market, I understand that cheap is hardly ever cheerful. Is £500-600 going to get me a reasonable entry-level MTB? If so, have you got any suggestions of ones to go for, or avoid the the plague? 

Any tips would be handy!

Cheers!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jan 2010)

full sus bike's from about £1000 up are worth looking at otherwise they may fall into the BSO category.

£500 - £600 will get you a good entry level MTB. Read the comics, take a look at the reviews, and be guided by them; those boys see waymore bikes than any of us will every ride. Ask around and remember "no one ever got laughed at for buying SpecializedKonaGTMarin(insert your maker of reputable entry level MTB's here)"

My entry level benchmark is the Spesh Rockhopper btw.


----------



## lukesdad (28 Jan 2010)

You really need to ride em to find out. But stick to the hardtail. After that its all about componetry Decent forks brakes etc. For the money your looking at watch out that good components in one dept. aren t sacrificed elsewhere wheels etc. Tough ask but you might be lucky. Have you considered second hand .


----------



## 02GF74 (28 Jan 2010)

yep you want hydraulic discs.

make sure your frame size is correct - 5 inch smaller than your road bike frame, assuming your road bike frame is correctly sized.

check out new and nearly new bikes on ebay for example:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Cube-Mountain...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item3ca9882ba5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/bianchi-caal-...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item4ced4cacc5

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Scott-Scale-7...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item3a565a5712

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/KONA-CALDERA-...ZViewItemQQptZUK_Bikes_GL?hash=item4cecee8e69

I've selected branks that I know you won't have problems with.

Note - if you se 29er - this means 29 inch wheels instead of 26 - they are meant to roll easier but I reckon it is a passing fad - it is unlikley that your mates will have this rarer sized wheel/tyre hence you won't be able to swap tyres/tubes, ok if you are billy-no-mates.


----------



## Debian (28 Jan 2010)

Bargains to be had on Ebay. I picked up a six month old, hardly ridden, looks brand new Specialized FSR XC a few weeks back for less than 1/2 the new price - reasonable full-sus for less than the price of an entry level hardtail.


----------



## lukesdad (28 Jan 2010)

Debian said:


> Bargains to be had on Ebay. I picked up a six month old, hardly ridden, looks brand new Specialized FSR XC a few weeks back for less than 1/2 the new price - reasonable full-sus for less than the price of an entry level hardtail.



Good buy!


----------



## Debian (28 Jan 2010)

lukesdad said:


> Good buy!



I was stunned to be honest. I was browsing Ebay at work, came across this with something like two hours to go to the end of the auction, bidding was at about £500. I prevaricated and came back to it later, still at £500 so I stuck in a speculative bid for a few quid more - and won it  

What's more it turned out that the seller, who lived about 60 miles away actually worked in my town two days a week and he offered to deliver it to me for free!!  

I don't normally get this lucky!


----------



## lukesdad (28 Jan 2010)

Funny how it happens I do quite a lot of speculative bidding on ebay, and have come up with some right corkers. Good luck to you Debian/ long may it continue, As they say you ve got to speculate to accumulate.


----------



## GilesM (29 Jan 2010)

Dragon72, for the money you want to spend, then definately go hardtail, as already mentioned a new sub £1000 full suss won't be too hot, and definately go for hydraulic brakes (as a few have posted) they are much better. The main problem with bikes around £500 to £600 is the quality of the suspension forks, so I would look for bikes that have some of the cheaper Rockshox forks (probably the Tora) rather than the Suntour ones. Remember if you do lots of all weather off road riding then all components will wear out, and then you can replace them individually with higher spec stuff.

This bike looks pretty good for the money.

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=31028


----------



## dragon72 (29 Jan 2010)

cheers for the input everybody, esp GilesM
It's good to have that sort of advice not coming from someone trying to sell me a bike!


----------



## Muddyfox (29 Jan 2010)

GT Avalanche 1

This bike had the reviewers in the MTB magazines vowing to give up buying expensive hardtails and just have one of these 

Simon


----------

